# A motto for Velo Club Chevaliers Bleus



## Vikeonabike (21 Apr 2015)

Well, my little work cycling club that I started with 5 colleagues has grown a bit.
We are in the process of setting up with a registration to British Cycling, a committee and a badge. We've even corrected the bad French Grammar to get the name right! We just need a Motto.
Bearing in mind we are a bunch of Cops any suggestions (trust me I'm not easily offended)?


----------



## Dayvo (21 Apr 2015)

_Allez les poulets rouliers - _peut-être.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2015)

_Flics_ of the elbow.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Apr 2015)

Les Truncheon Luncheon Garçons


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2015)

_Tenez la longue ligne bleue_


----------



## Dayvo (21 Apr 2015)

The Lanterne Rouges


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Apr 2015)

Peelers and Wheelers


----------

